# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Πρόβλημα με SAMSUNG

## stavros_97s

Γεια σας, έχω μια SAMSUNG LCD τηλεόραση. Η οποία ξαφνικά "απόκτησε" μεγάλη αντίθεση και "πολύ" έντονο χρώμα, το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να πάω στις ρυθμίσεις και να τα μειώσω' δίχως αποτέλεσμα. Έτσι αποφάσισα να την ανοίξω περιμένοντας πως θα δω κάποιον φουσκωμένο-σκασμένο πυκνωτή ή κάποιο τρανζίστορ καμένο. 
Αλλά τίποτα!
 Τι να κοιτάξω;
Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

--------------------------------------
Leodsef μην φωνάζεις.
Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο _howtofixit !_

----------


## hurt30

Πριν την ανοίξεις στείλε μια φωτογραφία και το μοντέλο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πριν ξεβιδώσουμε κάνουμε *"επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων" (θα χάσεις όλα τα κανάλια)*, συνήθως γίνεται από: 
*κεντρικό Μενού - υποστήριξη - αυτοδιάγνωση - επαναφορά*

Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή ψάχνεις στην σελίδα υποστήριξης: http://www.samsung.com/gr/support/ma...rtIaCode=10003

Ετσι κι αλλιώς ανοίγεις λογαριασμό στο howtofixit.gr γιατί θα σου χρειαστεί: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/register.php

----------


## stavros_97s

Τώρα την άνοιξα.
Η τηλεόραση είναι η *le37A656A1F* .
Φωτογραφία δοκίμασα να βγάλω αλλά δεν φαίνεται το πρόβλημα. :Sad: 
Λογαριασμό στο howtofixit.gr έχω αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ.
Την επόμενη φορά θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες σου Γιώργο. :Thumbup1:

----------


## leosedf

Τουλάχιστον με έχεις στο μυαλό σου.
Κάνε επαναφορά κωδικού και αν όχι θα το δει ο διαχειριστής.

----------


## stavros_97s

Δοκίμασα αλλά τίποτα.
Το αφήνω στον διαχειριστή..
______________________


Καμία ιδέα για την τηλεόραση;

----------

